# Partner Visa 820 Police Checks.



## leahchristina92 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello there!

Just trying to get my head around police checks/medicals before I submit my visa application. 

Just wanted to clarify police checks for both myself & my partner. 

As I am from the UK, I know I have to get checked both here in Aus & in the UK.

Does my partner have to have checks from Aus & the UK? He lived in the UK for 18 months or is he all good? 

Thanks!


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

He will need one from the UK too, yes.

Anyone who has spent over 12 months cumulatively in any country over the last 10 years requires a police clearance for those countries.


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

Savage_Flame said:


> He will need one from the UK too, yes.
> 
> Anyone who has spent over 12 months cumulatively in any country over the last 10 years requires a police clearance for those countries.


Sorry to jump in. Can I ask if this is a new requirement (one of those effective 18 November 2017) that a sponsor *must* supply overseas police checks for any country that he / she has lived for more than 12 months?

Or it is provided upon request?



> We take the safety and security of visa applicants very seriously. To help keep visa applicants safe, we have introduced new requirements for Partner and Prospective Marriage visas. From 18 November 2016, sponsors of these visa applications will need to:
> 
> provide Australian and/or foreign police checks *when requested*
> consent to us disclosing their convictions for relevant offences to the visa applicant(s).
> If the sponsor does not provide this consent, the visa application will be refused. We could also refuse an application if the sponsor does not provide the police checks within a reasonable time. Sponsors can apply for a police check using the application form available from the Australian Federal Police.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/sponsor-requirements

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

A&M said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> > He will need one from the UK too, yes.
> ...


If you are referring to whether a sponsor has to provide police checks for any country spent time in over 12 months? Then the answer is yes. I think this has always been the case since 2016, even before the new changes came in recently.

Or are you referring to whether you have to upload these straight away or can wait for a CO to request these?

I have heard conflicting things regarding Medicals and police checks with the new November 18th 2017 changes.

Some people have said it is still okay to wait to be requested for police checks and Medicals. However, with the new changes it clearly says they can refuse an application without having to ask for any missing evidence not submitted.

I honestly have no idea. It still seems to be a grey area in my opinion.

I applied for PMV 300 on 29th October 2017. My partner and I are just awaiting our final police checks to arrive and she is getting her medical done on Monday. We were going to wait a little longer but thought we may aswell get them all done now.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

That grey area has been resolved. One of the RMAs posted a quote from DIBP discussing that issue and it says it is still recommended to wait until requested for police checks and medicals and it also still says so on the DIBP website.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Of course the choice is always up to the applicant. Personally, we chose to do ours shortly after applying and without being requested as we wanted everything ready for approval once looked at.


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> That grey area has been resolved. One of the RMAs posted a quote from DIBP discussing that issue and it says it is still recommended to wait until requested for police checks and medicals and it also still says so on the DIBP website.


That's great to know Sky. I check almost all these threads daily, and must have missed that one. Gives me a bit more peace of mind.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

A&M said:


> Sorry to jump in. Can I ask if this is a new requirement (one of those effective 18 November 2017) that a sponsor *must* supply overseas police checks for any country that he / she has lived for more than 12 months?


I recall reading in some DIBP literature that police checks for the sponsor were mandatory if children were migrating as well. If no children, then it may or may not be required and one can wait and see if a CO requests them. Obviously if you choose to be proactive and submit beforehand it can't hurt.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

TGNY said:


> I recall reading in some DIBP literature that police checks for the sponsor were mandatory if children were migrating as well. If no children, then it may or may not be required and one can wait and see if a CO requests them. Obviously if you choose to be proactive and submit beforehand it can't hurt.


That's how it used to be, but now it states on the DIBP website and partner visa checklist that sponsors (not just with kids in an app) must provide police checks for any country lived in for 12 cumulative months in the last 10 years.

I would not be using the partner migration booklet as a reference anymore as it is severely outdated. The DIBP website is updated frequently and has been with all the recent changes. If the DIBP checklist says it's required, then I would follow that.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Savage_Flame is curious because his sponsorship has been approved before he uploaded police checks and his partner was requested them but not him. 

What I would think is that COs make mistakes and maybe they missed it? Since you've already gone through the trouble of getting them, upload them anyway to avoid delays in case they decide to ask for them later. I will say that we haven't seen a sponsor not requested police checks in a long time which makes me think it was overlooked.


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Skybluebrewer, TGNY and Savage_Flame. Much appreciated.

I was always under the impression that overseas police checks need to be provided upon request only as I referred to the booklet. Will definitely arrange for it since it doesn't cost much.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Always better to be on the safe side when dealing with immigration, in my opinion!

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...er/sponsor-documents-police-certificates.aspx


----------



## nalabee (Oct 30, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> That grey area has been resolved. One of the RMAs posted a quote from DIBP discussing that issue and it says it is still recommended to wait until requested for police checks and medicals and it also still says so on the DIBP website.


Hi Skyebluebrewer

I have come across your post regarding police checks and if they are required upon application being handed in. I still feel very much confused regarding this as I have just spoke to someone from immigration and they said it is required upon application due date but then online it still says "we may ask for" at a later date. Obtaining police check from Canada is quite the process, so I am confused at when/if this is required asap. 
Your thoughts?

thanks


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

nalabee said:


> Hi Skyebluebrewer
> 
> I have come across your post regarding police checks and if they are required upon application being handed in. I still feel very much confused regarding this as I have just spoke to someone from immigration and they said it is required upon application due date but then online it still says "we may ask for" at a later date. Obtaining police check from Canada is quite the process, so I am confused at when/if this is required asap.
> Your thoughts?
> ...


From my recent experience, when they ask for a police check , they will give you 28 days to submit it or evidence that you have applied for it.

I had to do a Japanese Police Check and it takes around 2 months when requesting it from Australia. I had preempted DIBP's request for the police check and it arrived from the Japanese Consulate two days after DIBPs request for all my police checks.

I'm sure Skybluebrewer will have a more concise answer.

S


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

nalabee said:


> Hi Skyebluebrewer
> 
> I have come across your post regarding police checks and if they are required upon application being handed in. I still feel very much confused regarding this as I have just spoke to someone from immigration and they said it is required upon application due date but then online it still says "we may ask for" at a later date. Obtaining police check from Canada is quite the process, so I am confused at when/if this is required asap.
> Your thoughts?
> ...


First things first, don't EVER asked for "advice" from the immigration call center. 1. They just answer phones. You're not talking to an experienced case officer that knows anything, and even if you were they wouldn't give you advice for your application. 2. The only person responsible for what happens if you take their advice is you. They aren't liable for anything you do with what they say. 3. I don't think I've ever read a person on here that didn't get incorrect advice. Many times the things they say directly contradict their own website and even the migration regulations which you can find online (though knowing how to interpret them is another matter altogether and you'd want an RMA experienced in that).

The only things you shouldn't be uploading straight away are police checks and medical. They are only valid for 12 months and if not supplied, will be requested by a CO when they want them. That being said, many people choose to do them anyway on hopes that a decision ready application would be processed sooner (and it does happen on occasion). If you choose to do so, that's on you if they go over 12 months and you're requested to do them again (at additional cost to you). One thing I can't stand is people that know that fact then still complain about having to pay for them all again because immigration didn't get to their case before they expired. Don't want to do them again? Then wait until requested. Money or hassle not an issue and you want a decision ready app? Then submit them when you want. Some people choose to wait 6-12 months or whatever into their wait times to do them if they haven't yet been requested. Thought process there is they're less likely to pass 12 months validity if you submit them that far in and the app would be decision ready when a CO got to it. Best of both worlds.

If you wait until requested, they do give you a 28 day window to respond. Some police checks have wait times of months (the U.S. did for a while) so they don't necessarily expect the police check back within 28 days if it's not possible. But you would upload proof that you've requested them (such as a confirmation and receipt) so you're responding within the 28 days, then upload them when you get them.

Problem with waiting until requested is that it can delay the decision if that's all they are waiting on those things to give it. So instead of getting a decision email, you're getting a request. You then have to submit the required items AND wait for them to get back to your case to finalize it.

Personally, I submitted checks and Medicals within a month or so of applying prepared to do them again if need be. Processing times then though we're much more consistent and short, so it was really not likely to take long. If I were applying around now, I'd prob wait until 6-12 months in like a lot of other users on here do.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

nalabee said:


> Hi Skyebluebrewer
> 
> I have come across your post regarding police checks and if they are required upon application being handed in. I still feel very much confused regarding this as I have just spoke to someone from immigration and they said it is required upon application due date but then online it still says "we may ask for" at a later date. Obtaining police check from Canada is quite the process, so I am confused at when/if this is required asap.
> Your thoughts?
> ...


It's not as bad as you think. I've found this information on the RCMP website.

In regards to obtaining a Canadian Police check while overseas:



> To submit fingerprints to the RCMP's Canadian Criminal Real Time Identification Services (CCRTIS) from outside of Canada, *you must first contact the local police of jurisdiction where you are staying outside Canada* and who can provide you with a copy of your fingerprints.
> 
> *Ensure you get the name and address of the police agency as well as the signature and name of the official taking the fingerprints*. Also ensure all ten fingers are taken with black ink.


From the sounds of it, you go to your local detachment and have them conduct the finger print check. I would make sure to tell them it is for a criminal record check for Canada in relation to a permanent visa for Australia.



> Next, you must contact an accredited company within Canada who can convert the paper fingerprint forms taken outside of Canada and submit them to CCRTIS electronically.


Find an accredited company in Canada you can send your fingerprints to, they will then process the finger prints and then submit them to the RCMP who will then run the check. When you are calling around and looking or an accredited finger printing agency, make sure you find one that knows this and has done it before.

You will then be sent the RCMP clearance once the agency sends them to Ottawa and it comes back all clear.

Steps to Getting a Criminal Record Check.

Accredited Fingerprint Services - This is just one of many on a Google search.

As it states on the RCMP website, make sure the place conducting this service for you can provide a copy of their letter of accreditation from the RCMP.

TL;DR - Go to your local police station, ask to be fingerprinted and let them know this is for immigration purposes. Get the name and signature of the person conducting the prints as well as the address of the police station you used. Contact and choose an accredited fingerprinting service, send your prints to them, they send them to the RCMP in Ottawa, they process it and send you the results.


----------



## chupa (Feb 26, 2018)

Not too hijack the thread but what police check are you supposed to get for a spouse visa as the applicant? Is it just the National Police check by the AFP (name only)

I've lived in Australia for the last 11 years with only going overseas for holidays (less than 2 months spent overseas in the last 11 years)


----------



## nalabee (Oct 30, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> First things first, don't EVER asked for "advice" from the immigration call center. 1. They just answer phones. You're not talking to an experienced case officer that knows anything, and even if you were they wouldn't give you advice for your application. 2. The only person responsible for what happens if you take their advice is you. They aren't liable for anything you do with what they say. 3. I don't think I've ever read a person on here that didn't get incorrect advice. Many times the things they say directly contradict their own website and even the migration regulations which you can find online (though knowing how to interpret them is another matter altogether and you'd want an RMA experienced in that).
> 
> The only things you shouldn't be uploading straight away are police checks and medical. They are only valid for 12 months and if not supplied, will be requested by a CO when they want them. That being said, many people choose to do them anyway on hopes that a decision ready application would be processed sooner (and it does happen on occasion). If you choose to do so, that's on you if they go over 12 months and you're requested to do them again (at additional cost to you). One thing I can't stand is people that know that fact then still complain about having to pay for them all again because immigration didn't get to their case before they expired. Don't want to do them again? Then wait until requested. Money or hassle not an issue and you want a decision ready app? Then submit them when you want. Some people choose to wait 6-12 months or whatever into their wait times to do them if they haven't yet been requested. Thought process there is they're less likely to pass 12 months validity if you submit them that far in and the app would be decision ready when a CO got to it. Best of both worlds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your wonderful response/advice  Yeah, its been an interesting journey trying to obtain the correct info, this forum helps a lot!
Did you also wait to fill out form 80 when requested?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

nalabee said:


> Thanks for your wonderful response/advice  Yeah, its been an interesting journey trying to obtain the correct info, this forum helps a lot!
> Did you also wait to fill out form 80 when requested?


When I applied, it wasn't yet listed on the checklist so I never had to do it.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 12, 2017)

nalabee said:


> Thanks for your wonderful response/advice  Yeah, its been an interesting journey trying to obtain the correct info, this forum helps a lot!
> Did you also wait to fill out form 80 when requested?


The form 80 is now a required document, and you might as well do it sooner than later, as it will almost 100 % sure be requested! Good luck! Takes forever to fill out


----------

